# ذكر ام أنثى .....



## meraa (15 أكتوبر 2007)

كتب/شخص " قال لها الا تلاحظين ان الكون ذكر؟ 
فقالت له بلي لاحظت ان الكينونة أنثي! 


[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]قال لها الم تدركي بأن النور ذكر؟ 
فقالت له بل أدركت انِِ الشمس أنثيِ [/FONT]
 [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]قال لها اوليس الكرم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له نعم ولكن الكرامة انثي 
قال لها الا يعجبك ان الشعر ذكر؟ 
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثي 
قال لها هل تعلمين أن العلم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثي 
فأخذ نفسا عميقا وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر اليها بصمت للحظات وبعد ذلك 
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول إن الخيانة أنثي 
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب ان الغدر ذكر 
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون ان الخديعة انثي 
فقالت له بل هن يقلن إن الكذب ذكر 
قال لها هناك من اكد لي ان الحماقة انثي 
فقالت له وهناك من اثبت لي ان الغباء ذكر 
قال لها اظن ان الجريمة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا اجزم ان الإثم ذكر 
قال لها انا تعلمت ان البشاعة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا ادركت ان القبح ذكر 
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء فشربه كله دفعة واحدة اما هي فخافت عند إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها أبتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب وعندما رآها تبتسم له 
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثي 
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكر 
قال لها بل السعادة أنثي 
فقالت له ربما ولكن الحب ذكر 
قال لها وانا اعترف بان التضحية انثي 
فقالت له وانا اقر بأن الصفح ذكر 
قال لها ولكنني علي ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثي 
فقالت له وأنا علي يقين بأن القلب ذكر 
ولازال الجدال قائما  وسيبقي الحوار مستمرا طالما ان السؤال ذكر .. والإجابة أنثي والكتاب المقدس يقول لا ذكر ولا انثي بل قال كانوا ابناء الله  
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]منقول من راديو الطريق
[/FONT]


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذكر ام أنثى .....*

حلوة اوى ميرسى لتعبك ​


----------



## sunny man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذكر ام أنثى .....*

موضوع جميل


----------



## *malk (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذكر ام أنثى .....*

جميل اوىىىى


----------



## meraa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذكر ام أنثى .....*

ميرسىىىىىىىى لمروركم


----------



## sunny man (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*ذكر و أنثى*

قال لها الا تلاحظين ان الكون ذكر؟ 
فقالت له بلي لاحظت ان الكينونة أنثي! 
قال لها الم تدركي بأن النور ذكر؟ 
فقالت له بل أدركت ان الشمس أنثي 
قال لها اوليس الكرم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له نعم ولكن الكرامة انثي 
قال لها الا يعجبك ان الشعر ذكر؟ 
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثي 
قال لها هل تعلمين أن العلم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثي 
فأخذ نفسا عميقا وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر اليها بصمت للحظات وبعد ذلك 
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول إن الخيانة أنثي 
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب ان الغدر ذكر 
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون ان الخديعة انثي 
فقالت له بل هن يقلن إن الكذب ذكر 
قال لها هناك من اكد لي ان الحماقة انثي 
فقالت له وهناك من اثبت لي ان الغباء ذكر 
قال لها اظن ان الجريمة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا اجزم ان الإثم ذكر 
قال لها انا تعلمت ان البشاعة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا ادركت ان القبح ذكر 
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء فشربه كله دفعة واحدة اما هي فخافت عند إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها أبتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب وعندما رآها تبتسم له 
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثي 
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكر 
قال لها بل السعادة أنثي 
فقالت له ربما ولكن الحب ذكر 
قال لها وانا اعترف بان التضحية انثي 
فقالت له وانا اقر بأن الصفح ذكر 
قال لها ولكنني علي ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثي 
فقالت له وأنا علي يقين بأن القلب ذكر 
ولازال الجدال قائما وسيبقي الحوار مستمرا طالما ان السؤال ذكر .. والإجابة أنثي والكتاب المقدس يقول لا ذكر ولا انثي بل قال كانوا ابناء الله 

منقول


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !
قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى !
قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟ فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !
قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!
قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟ فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!
فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ًوهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر إليها بصمت لـلــحــظــات
وبـعـد ذلك.
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى .فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى. فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً
قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى. فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا 
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى. فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا 
قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا
تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة أما هـي فخافـت عنـد إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب وعندما رآها تبتسم له
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً
قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى فقالت له ربمـا ولـك الحـب ذكـرا
قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا
قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا
ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ًولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة
وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن .
الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً والإجـابـة أنـثــى
فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر ؟

مع تحياتى​


----------



## الحانوتى (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



وليم تل قال:


> قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !
> قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى !
> قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟ فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !
> قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!
> ...








*الموضوع مقبول بس فى تعليق  ليه ابتسمت له لما شرب الكاس هل كانت خائفه ام ................

نحاول نوضح اكتر 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك
الحانوتى*


----------



## الحانوتى (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة أما هـي فخافـت عنـد إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب وعندما رآها تبتسم له




*الموضوع مقبول بس فى تعليق ليه ابتسمت له لما شرب الكاس هل كانت خائفه ام ................

نحاول نوضح اكتر 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك
الحانوتى *


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

الحمد للة ان طلعنا بمقبول رضى
كنا وقعنا فى ايد الحانوتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبصراحة هى خافت لا يضربها بالكاس ويتكسر خسارة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع جميل اوي يا وليم تعيش ايدك بس مادام الحياه موجوده وفيها ذكر وانثي يبقي مافيش حد هيكسب
بس الحقيقه انثي والموت ذكر يبقي ممكن هو يكسب ولا ايه رايك و احذر الحنوتي بقي يارب استر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil12:


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع جميل اوي يا وليم تعيش ايدك بس مادام الحياه موجوده وفيها ذكر وانثي يبقي مافيش حد هيكسب
> بس الحقيقه انثي والموت ذكر يبقي ممكن هو يكسب ولا ايه رايك و احذر الحنوتي بقي يارب استر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil12:


طبعا فونتالولو 
هو اللى حا يكسب لان الحقيقة الوحيدة فى هذا العالم هى الموت
وبالتالى لابد انها حاتموت فية سواء رضيت ام لم ترضى
اما الحانوتى ديتة قرشين ويروح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

و لا يزال الحوار دائما فى الاستمرار
ما دامت الحياه موجوده
اما مين ها يكسب
فانا فى راى ان المكسب بيكون من الطرفين
كل طرف يكمل الطرف الاخر
و هو ده طابع هذه الحياه
ربنا يبارك حياتك و تمتعنا  باجمل الموضوعات


----------



## الحانوتى (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع جميل اوي يا وليم تعيش ايدك بس مادام الحياه موجوده وفيها ذكر وانثي يبقي مافيش حد هيكسب
> بس الحقيقه انثي والموت ذكر يبقي ممكن هو يكسب ولا ايه رايك و احذر الحنوتي بقي يارب استر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil12:



*مالو الحانوتى اخت فونتالولو         
دا الحانوتى وظيفتو حلوى اوى  ربنا يبعدنا عنها على فكره انا محتار الاسم عشان نتامل فى الحياه الثانيه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

*الله يا وليم 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
وانت يا حانوتى ملكش دعوة بفونتالولو
دى صديقتى والى يفكر يقربلها هو حر​*


----------



## bigheart930 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

الدنيا مقسومه عالطرفين عشان هيك ما في منافسه حتى يكون فيه كسبان 
اقبل مروري


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> و لا يزال الحوار دائما فى الاستمرار
> ما دامت الحياه موجوده
> اما مين ها يكسب
> فانا فى راى ان المكسب بيكون من الطرفين
> ...


حقا نيفين ثروت
المكسب بعد حوار هادف يكتنفة الحب والاحترام المتبادل

سيكون ايضا متبادل بين الطرفين
وبدون استمرا الحوار بينهما لا يكون للحياة مذاق
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



الحانوتى قال:


> *مالو الحانوتى اخت فونتالولو
> دا الحانوتى وظيفتو حلوى اوى  ربنا يبعدنا عنها على فكره انا محتار الاسم عشان نتامل فى الحياه الثانيه*


وحدوةةةةةةةةة ولا الة الا هوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
الحانوتى عندنا استرها يا رب
يا باشا مش اخدت القرشنات وقلت لك دور فى صفحة 
اخرى قد تجد بها مرادك هههههههههههههههه
ونورت صفحتى يا باشا
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

شكرا انجى 
على مرورك العطر
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
اما الحانوتى ما تقلقيش منة
بعتة يشوف رزقة فى دار المسنين
هههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

الدنيا مقسومه عالطرفين عشان هيك ما في منافسه حتى يكون فيه كسبان 
كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنة
وشكرا bigheart930
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك يا غالى
مودتى​


----------



## الحانوتى (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



وليم تل قال:


> وحدوةةةةةةةةة ولا الة الا هوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> الحانوتى عندنا استرها يا رب
> يا باشا مش اخدت القرشنات وقلت لك دور فى صفحة
> اخرى قد تجد بها مرادك هههههههههههههههه
> ...






*ياجماعه صدقونى انا واخد اسم الحانوتى للتامل وكمان بلاش تعليقات على الاسم ولا اغيرو واخليه ملك الجحيم ها يا انجى اى اسم احلى 
ربنا يعوضك يا وليم وتكتب مواضيع حلوى واحلى ونستفيد اكتر *


----------



## solevya (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جامد ومنتهى الرومانسية بس اكيد فى حد من الاتنين حيكسب 
بما ان الموت مذكر فا الابدية مؤنثة 
بس فى الاخر الفردوس مذكر وجهنم مذكر
اذا فهو اللى حيكسب
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم
اختكم سوليفيا_


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

:yaka:





الحانوتى قال:


> *ياجماعه صدقونى انا واخد اسم الحانوتى للتامل وكمان بلاش تعليقات على الاسم ولا اغيرو واخليه ملك الجحيم ها يا انجى اى اسم احلى
> ربنا يعوضك يا وليم وتكتب مواضيع حلوى واحلى ونستفيد اكتر *


:yaka:
يعنى خلاص يا رجل من الحانوتى لملك الجحيم
ويا قلبى لا تحزن
ونورت صفحتى يا غالى
وعندى بخور انما اية 
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*



solevya قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جامد ومنتهى الرومانسية بس اكيد فى حد من الاتنين حيكسب
> بما ان الموت مذكر فا الابدية مؤنثة
> بس فى الاخر الفردوس مذكر وجهنم مذكر
> ...


ولا تنسى سوليفيا
ان الجنة انثى وابليس ذكر
اذا الحوار مستمر دون مكسب او خسارة 
والمكسب الوحيد دوام الحب
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

*لا وليه حانوتى احسن ​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

لماذا اليأس انجى
كونى متفائلة يا اختاة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

*موضوع جميل يا ويلم ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## وليم تل (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

انت الاجمل
جوجو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## نيرو (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

موضوعك جميل يا وليم تل
وما احلاه هو روح المنافسة بين الذك والانثي
وما احلاه هو رد العضو نفين ثروت. فعلا الحياة متنفعش من غير ذكر او انثي
وانا رأيي ان الاثنين الذكر والانثي كسبانين لو توافقوا والعكس خسارة 
.نيرو.


----------



## وليم تل (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار رومانسى بين ذكرا وانثى...؟!*

انت الاجمل نيرو
بمرورك العطر
وافادتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*



قال لها الا تلاحظين ان الكون ذكر؟ 
فقالت له بلي لاحظت ان الكينونة أنثي! 

قال لها اوليس الكرم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له نعم ولكن الكرامة انثي 

قال لها الا يعجبك ان الشعر ذكر؟ 
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثي 

قال لها هل تعلمين أن العلم ذكر؟ 
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثي 

فأخذ نفسا عميقا وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر اليها بصمت للحظات وبعد ذلك 

قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول إن الخيانة أنثي 
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب ان الغدر ذكر 


قال لها هناك من اكد لي ان الحماقة انثي 
فقالت له وهناك من اثبت لي ان الغباء ذكر 

قال لها اظن ان الجريمة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا اجزم ان الإثم ذكر 

قال لها انا تعلمت ان البشاعة انثي 
فقالت له وأنا ادركت ان القبح ذكر 

تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء فشربه كله دفعة واحدة اما هي فخافت عند إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها أبتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب وعندما رآها تبتسم له 

قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثي 
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكر 

قال لها بل السعادة أنثي 
فقالت له ربما ولكن الحب ذكر 

قال لها وانا اعترف بان التضحية انثي 
فقالت له وانا اقر بأن الصفح ذكر 

قال لها ولكنني علي ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثي 
فقالت له وأنا علي يقين بأن القلب ذكر 

ولازال الجدال قائما .. ولازالت الفتنة نائمة.. وسيبقي الحوار مستمرا طالما ان السؤال ذكر .. والإجابة أنثي 



خالد
!!​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*



> قال لها وانا اعترف بان التضحية انثي
> فقالت له وانا اقر بأن الصفح ذكر




موضوع جميل جدا يا غالى 

تسلم ايديك


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

ميرسى يا احلى ديانة على مرورك الجميل


خالد 

!!​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

حوار جميل جدااااااااا



مرسي خالد​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

ميرسى يا مايكل دة من زوقك بس


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mina Darwish (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

mawdo3 7lw awii
GOD BE WZ U


----------



## العيون الجريئة (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

كلاااااااااام جااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


ميرسى على الموضوع يا dodi


----------



## dodi lover (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

ميرسى يا مينا انت والعيون لمروركم 


وتشرفكم بتعليقكم الجميل​


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

  حوار جميل بين ذكر وأنثى
==================
قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟
فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الدنيا أنثى !
قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟
فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى !
قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟
فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !
قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!
قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!
فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر إليها بصمت لـلــحــظــات
وبـعـد ذلك.
قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى.
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا.
قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى.
فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً.
قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى
فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً
قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا
ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب كاسا من الماء ،، وعندما رآها تبتسم له
قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً
قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى
فقالت له ربمـا ولـك الحـب ذكـرا
قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى
فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا
قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى
فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا
ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً ** ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة
وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن .
الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً
والإجـابـة أنـثــى
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

*مرسي ليكي علي الحوار الجميل ده



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

يسلملى مرورك 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

قريتها قبل كده, جميلة قوي و فيها معاني كتير...

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

ثانكس للرد 

وتشريفك التوبيك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

مرسي ليكي علي الحوار الجميل دة ربنا يعوضك واجمل حاجة عجبتني ان نهاية الحوار اتصلحو وجاملو بعض
:Love_Letter_Open:اختك رجعا ليسوع


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*



love for all قال:


> حوار جميل بين ذكر وأنثى
> ==================
> قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟
> فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الدنيا أنثى !
> ...



حوار  هائل
مشكورةةةةةةةةةة love for all
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

قصه رااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

يسلملى مروركم وتشريفكم الموضوع

شووووووووكرا​


----------



## sunny man (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

شكرا على هذا الحوار الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

يا رب

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## عاشق عيونك (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ذكر وانثى*

يسلمو ايديكي بجد انك رائعه بكتابتك هاد ايميلي طبعا على الهوتميلqasem_20076


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حواااااااااار بيـــن ذكر وأنثى*

موضوع رائع اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير اخ خالد


----------

